# Brix



## Sage (Oct 4, 2014)

Ran some Brix tests yesterday. This is my first year of grapes in the new vineyard so I'm not sure how fast they'll mature. The Cabs and Merlot ran 20-22 Brix and the Syrah were in the 18-20 range. Very few Syrah's due to younger, poorer quality starts 3 years ago.

Cooler weaather ringht now, mostly 70's but a couple days of low 80's. I'm not sure how long it will take to be ready. I haven't run any acid tests yet.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds like an exciting time of the year! Good luck on deciding when to pull the trigger....


----------



## Sage (Oct 4, 2014)

I think when they hit about 24 Brix I'll run TA acid and PH tests. I'm hoping they will make it befor Oct 17, as I have to leave for a week. Maybe that should be: make it after the 24th!! I'll be back then....


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 4, 2014)

I would let it hang until after you get back myself. Not uncommon in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Sage (Oct 4, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> I would let it hang until after you get back myself. Not uncommon in your neck of the woods.



That's what I'm thinking too. Minor problem is Elk season opens the next day


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 4, 2014)

Grapes or Elk? You choose!


----------



## sjo (Oct 4, 2014)

We have an acre vineyard in Minnesota. Extended cold this spring cut production down by almost 80%. I estimated around 400 to lbs of grapes this year. Middle of Sept we harvested the Edelweiss which was by far the worst of the 4 varieties. I was tempted to pick the Marquette and the best of the Frontenac that day. I decided to let them hang another week. Sometime that week the Bird Gard bird scare device quit working. I ended up with 50 lbs total. Good Luck!


----------



## oregondabbler (Oct 5, 2014)

Hang in there, we have at least another week of great weather in the region. (I live near Corvallis Oregon, so not too different from you. Maybe the weather will last until the end of the month.

Here's link to a good weather reporting focussed on ag in our region: http://www.ovs.com/weather_cafe.htm


----------



## Sage (Oct 5, 2014)

I hunt near the house, so... hunt until noon, pick grapes, hunt until dark, make wine after dark!!


----------



## Sage (Oct 7, 2014)

Ran some brix tests today. The Merlots are waiting for no man!! 22-26 Looks like I will have time to pick and process this weekend. Good weather right now too.

The Cabs were 19-22 and seemed much greener in flavor. They will wait until I get back.


----------



## oregondabbler (Oct 8, 2014)

Here is wishing you a good harvest on thost Merlot. 

The forecast for next week looks like a lot of rain. Maybe its your last chance at pulling those Cabs. 

I'm in Oregon and going to pull in the all grapes on Sunday. No regrets.


----------



## garymc (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is wishing you a good harvest on the elk.


----------



## Sage (Oct 11, 2014)

Picked the Merlots today... first harvest!!! 3 yr old plants (20) and got 31# of must, 24 brix, 3.4 PH.

Just finished picking and it started raining. Rain has stopped and now I'm going deer hunting! Don't really want one so I'll take my Sharps rifle which limits me to 100-150 yds and they usually aren't that stupid..... Just feel like a nice walk in the woods.


----------



## Sage (Oct 30, 2014)

Worked out about right!! I picked the Cabs today and the Brix hit right on 24.

First harvest year on the new vineyard, 21 Merlot and 21 Cabs and it looks like 6 gallons total combined finished wine!!


----------

